# Puppy search in northwest England



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi I'm holly, I'm new to the forum, and am looking for advice/recommendations for any breeders in the north west of England. Anzil seems to have a few owners on here that give good reviews, anybody else have any recommendations? It's a minefield trying to fine the right breeder, a lot of breeders I have found don't reply to my emails! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A breeder I was very happy with, and cam highly recommend was in Wakefield, so technically not the northwest.
But we'll worth the travel I thought for our ruby.
Look on the website charmilla cockapoos.
What type are you hoping for and when are you wanting it o come home?
A well bred healthy puppy is worth waiting for


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, you can search for breeders by distance from your postcode on www.pets4homes.co.uk
It's much better to get a personal recommendation but the website can give you an idea.
Good luck!


----------



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi I got my pup Bella from a breeder called Zillah Parr who is Anthony of Anzils cockapoos mum , she has years of experience and lives in Liverpool. I am delighted with Bella and would certainly go back to her if I ever got another cockapoo.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is from Anzil and I would have no problem recommending Anthony Parr. She has been a great little pup from the day we got her, hopefully that will continue.

If I was ever to get another pup, I would have no hesitation going back and we travelled over four hours to get her.

Good luck.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

We had a great experience with our breeder who is a hobby/home breeder in Chester. What kind of poo are you looking for? PM me and I will send u her details if you are still looking. 

There are pictures of my pup and his brothers and sisters on 'my family album' on this link:
https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo

It really is worth the wait for the right cockapoo, and worth. The travel!

Good luck! X


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far guys! I'm about 40mins from Chester so that's not bad, I don't mind the travel for a great pup. Ideally looking for F1 show cocker miniature poodle cross, and I'm partial to the red ones (Seymour looks sooo cute) but temperament is most important! I don't know how this forum works but I don't think I can PM yet as I don't have enough points or something?


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah yes that's right, I think you have to have done 10 posts before you can PM. I will see if I can message you her details. I know she has a waiting list going and only has occasional litters but its worth a try . I wanted a red pup but temperament was the most important factor for me too. We checked out 3other breeders and decided to go with her as she breeds on a small home scale. Luckily our chosen breeders cocker had 5 deep red pups and she let us choose from 4 weeks onwards. Best of luck. All in all as long as you avoid those nasty puppy farms you can't go wrong with a cockapoo! But then I would be biased as we probably all are on here ha! X


----------



## News up (Jun 7, 2013)

We got ours from rosedale doodles in Preston. They were amazing.....5 of our friends also went there and all had great experience -
Check out their website xx


----------



## Flossy (Aug 31, 2013)

Our boy is from cheshire doodles just outside Nantwich, can't recommend more!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yvonne from Lorton Cockapoos is a lovely lady, she isn't far from Leyland/Preston area.
go on lortoncockapoo website in google she has pups currently available. x


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Our beautiful Cindy is also from Rosedale. She can be a little shy, but that's what can happen when you choose the quiet one of the litter. If we were looking for a friend for her we'd happily go to Rosedale again. Good luck in your search


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy is from Lorton, Yvonne is worth speaking to and I also know two cockapoos from Rosedale who are lovely


----------

